# My Aching Belly - by Brenda ~BBW, Stuffing, Imagery, Lesbian, ~MWG



## Plumperbren (Jul 2, 2009)

_~BBW, Stuffing, Imagery, Lesbianism, ~MWG_ -two girls struggle coping with the effects of a real orgy 

*My Aching Belly
by Brenda​*
*Chapter 1*

Hi y'all. My name's Deborah. I'm an 18-year-old fat black girl from Philly. I'm a 42DDD with a 48" waist, hanging about an inch or so over my crotch. I wear my hair in dreads. I always have been wearing them that way, well at least since ever since last summer. 

I'm a lesbian and I love it! I do have a girlfriend, whom I love so much, and she loves me in the same way. Ever since I met her, I've always been hanging with and spending time with my chubby, chunky, gorgeous girlfriend Mina, 20, also Black. I don't like boys. I never did. 

When I'm not over at my own house with my dad, I'm at her house. She lives alone. What I like the most about her house is that she had a full bathroom in the back of her bedroom! I do not, but I'm glad I have a house in the first place. I wish I had a bathroom behind my bedroom! Hers is spacious and with pink all over. It has pink tile, pink paint, everything but the porcelain sink, toilet and tub. 

It seems rather empty when you first walk into it, but there is the wide bathtub in the far left corner, the sink and mirror to the right of the entrance, and the toilet right next to it. Its not that inviting like in a condo but I love it nevertheless! 

I have this blue spandex, white flower decorated, beautiful bathing suit I've had since I was 14, and the four years that I had it, it surprisingly still fits me as if I just got it brand new because it stretches. I love my bathing suit so much I often use it as pajamas. I would imagine it as seeming kind of awkward to some people that I would wear a swimsuit to bed and be sleeping in it. No matter. I'm me, not everybody else, and I love my beautiful blue spandex swimsuit, and how voluptuous I look in it. 

I could probably drive a guy crazy with my huge titties, my big built-like-a-brick house body in this swimsuit, but again, I'm into girls, not guys. Getting to the main thing, this is the story of how I stuffed myself so bad, I never thought I'd eat again. 

I was at my girlfriend house one rainy Saturday morning. I woke up at around 10-11-ish, real late because my normal wake up time is around 6 or 7, or 8 at the latest! Almost hanging from the right edge of her Queen-sized mattress, I woke up dressed in my blue bathing suit, with my right breast spilled out and fully exposed. I don't know why or how my titty fell out of my swimsuit or where Mina went. She was gone when I woke up. I remember sleeping with her last night. Mina usually sleeps on the left side of her bed. I sleep on the right, and the left side was empty. 

My whole left breast was out of my swimsuit, my dreads were in disarray, and I was feeling all sweaty being under all these covers, I was still tired and wanted to sleep but my morning hunger wouldn't let me. My stomach was growling, demanding to be fed. I sought out within me for the strength to move, being that I woke up late anyway. I threw the blankets off me as if I were angry. 

I could hear the raindrops trickling from the dark, gray sky, and I could also see the vast teardrop-like drops of water running down the bedroom window. The view was so beautiful that I wish I would've woke up a little earlier to see the show. I love when it rains. I love it with a passion. I love watching it rain from inside, let alone actually being in it. I would even play in the rain as a little girl and I still would like to. I sat up, gazing out the window watching it rain, looking out to see the stormy, angry, rainy weather. 

Out of modesty, I covered my puffy, brown areola with my hand, blocking the view of my areola from any potential spying onlookers. As I was too busy watching it rain. I was still trying to figure out why my breast was hanging out of my bathing suit, and my shoulder strap almost at my elbow. Maybe perhaps Mina was doing something to me in my sleep? 

I am a heavy sleeper! I know my suit was fully on before I went to bed with her last night too! It was no big deal to me however. I simply tucked my huge boob inside my swimsuit and went looking for my lesbian girlfriend. When I checked, she wasn't in her bathroom. But instead, she was down in the kitchen, preparing my breakfast, dressed in a gray a-line t-shirt and panties. Since, I woke up so late, this wasn't even breakfast, this was brunch! Oh, did I mention that Mina also likes to be my feeder? 

As I stood at the arch and looked in at the table, I could not help but to stand there and stare. My eyes were WAY bigger than my stomach, and my stomach is FAT! I was in total excitement! It felt like I was in Heaven with all this food. Mina was feeding me a very special breakfast. She had prepared for me the foods I liked; full, a whole loaf of Italian Bread, a medium sized plain pizza, and about 2 one-liter bottles of Cherry-flavored Coke! At first, this wouldn't seem like a lot, but trust me, y'all! IT WAS! 

After she told me all this food was for me, I tip-toed my way in, my boobs swaying with my every movement. I sat angelically, my feet and ankles crossed and my thick legs spread out. Mina went into her living room to watch TV as I had my mini buffet. When I took the first bite of the Italian Bread, it felt like a dream come true! It was so scrumptious and delicious! 

My taste buds jumped for joy as I fed those little girls the juiciness of the olive oil. My taste buds loved the Italian Bread and so did I! I greedily took much bigger bites. This was so good, I started eating like a pig, letting some huge crumbs fall between my breasts, but of course I would dig beneath my cleavage and eat them! I would even pick up and eat some of the little crumbs sitting in between my legs. 

I felt like I was in an all-you-can eat buffet, but all by myself, while Mina was in her living room watching TV. I continued stuffing my face, eating and drinking endlessly. The food was so delicious, I thought I could be here eating forever! This Italian Bread was so delicious! It was like I was put into a never-ending eating trance! In fact, this is probably why I'm fat now! Well... I was born a fat girl but whatever! As I ate and ate, I looked up out the window as the sky roared in thunder. I wasn't scared at all. For a girl, I was never afraid of thunder or lightening. 

As I looked up at the window, I could barely see the raindrops falling from the sky, the watery window blocking my view. But about five minutes later the weather calmed down and stopped raining. I was very disappointed when it stopped raining, but the dark cloudy weather itself however was still very beautiful to look at. Before I knew it, all 20-something of the Italian bread slices were gone, and in my stomach. I could even feel the bread sitting in me! 

I sat back in my seat, held the top of my belly and took some deep, silent breaths, looking up at the ceiling. I chugged some of the cherry flavored Coke until it hurt. I hissed a bit after putting the big bottle down. 

"Wow! That hurt!" I muttered under my breath. 

I took about a 2-minute break with my brunch stuffing, giving my belly some time to digest the Italian Bread. When I was ready, I began devouring the first slice of pizza. The plain cheese pizza was also delicious, but not as the Italian Bread. It was so good that I manage to swallow the whole dang slice in less than 30 seconds! This was a medium-sized pizza, and there were 8 slices (7 actually, being that I just ate one), and the one slice that I just ate I devoured in not even 30 seconds (or 20 for that matter) so I figured that although I was feeling a bit full, my gut could still hold all this pizza. 

With that, I went on to the next slice, eating like a pig, swallowing quickly, as if this were some eating contest and I were trying desperately to reach first place. I tried to ignore the fullness feeling in the pit of my gut and went on to succeeding slice, gorging like no tomorrow. It was like a race between me and my stomach. I asked myself, "Will my belly fill completely up before I can finish at least the rest of this pizza? My stomach is already about to reach its maximum limit." 

But then I affirmed to myself, still gorging, _"I am a fat girl after all so I should still be able to hold the remaining slices of pizza." _ 

I could feel my swimsuit tightening up on me. I was getting fatter already! Distracting my focus was the sound of Mina's footsteps. I still continued eating. In the middle of my personal buffet, Mina came in to check on me. I looked up at her for a second and continued with the pizza. 

"How you doin'?" asked she. 

"Good!" I muttered, after forcing the whole glob of pizza down my throat and into my stomach. 

"Feelin' full yet?" Mina pushed her hand down gently into my main stomach organ, hurting me a bit, but I didn't say anything about it. 

"Not yet," I replied, directly before taking another bite into another slice of pizza, as Mina continued to give my stomach a mini massage, as to make room in here for all the food. 

With that, Mina stood up and gave me a light kiss to the side of my forehead, just off my eyebrow, and walked off, back into the living room. The kiss felt good and affectionate. I smiled about it for a bit. I quickly put the kiss behind me and continued with the last remaining slices of pizza. I felt my belly getting bigger and tighter as I had eaten these slices, but I was stupid enough to ignore it because the food and the soda was so good! 

My fingers quickly became greasy as did my thick lips. As I was eating all this time, my breasts grew bigger and bigger, as did my stomach, and booty. My swimsuit now struggled to cage my abundant breasts. My swimsuit could barely contain me anymore, but the durable spandex fought and strained to cage my big self. 

I just managed to force down the final slice, and after I did, I was in SOOO much pain! I was in so much pain before I ate the last slice, let alone now! I wanted to just roll my fat self off this chair and faint, because my stomach hurt like the devil! I NEVER felt this full in my life. I held my distended abdomen in pain. 

I was so full and stuffed that I thought that if I ate even another crumb, I would pop, and my insides would splatter all over the place! I closed the empty pizza box and rested my head over the tabletop, holding my aching belly with my eyes shut, motionless. I like feeling full and satisfied after a meal but not in this way! This was WAY too much! 

"UUUMMPH! So tight!" I moaned in pain, cupping the base of my stomach, just above my thighs. As I held the bottom of my belly, I could feel the gases from the soda fizzing up in my intestines. I felt my insides react angrily to its overpopulated state. It felt like I couldn't breathe or move anymore. 

I opened my eyes and gave myself the strength to move, as I sat up in my seat. As I did so, my face scrunched, baring my teeth, as I rested my forefingers on the top of my rock solid belly. I actually did feel like I had a big rock in my stomach too! It hurt to move and it hurt to breathe! But I knew I couldn't sit here forever anyway, so with the remaining energy still left in my engorged body, I reached over to the already opened can of soda, and drank directly from it, holding it right over me. 

My belly being stuffed weakened the mess out of me, so I quit while I was ahead and stopped drinking, immediately! Plus, when I thought a little soda would help wash it all away, the pain in my stomach got a twinge deeper! I thought big girls like me would be able to hold this much food in their stomachs, but I guess I was wrong, at least, I guess my belly didn't have that capacity! I felt like I was going to BUST... WIDE OPEN! 

As much as I don't like pooping, this was one of the only times I wish I had to so that I can get all this food out of me, but to make matters worst, that wish wasn't coming true for me. I slowly moved myself from the area. Feeling like I was going to collapse, I held on to the wall with one hand, holding the side of my belly with the other. Being stuffed even affected my walking! I had to take baby steps to get to the living room from here. But I got there, and surprisingly, I didn't have to hold a wall to do so after exiting the kitchen. 

I saw Mina slouched down in the couch, little belly button showing, and her gray panties fully visible, staring at the television. I distracted Mina's view from the television set as I neared her. My girlfriend looked up to see me in so much pain. 

"You okay sweetheart?" asked she, giving me a look of confusion. 

"I dunno," I moaned, walking up in front of her. I release one deep breath and continued. "I did it, I devoured all that Italian Bread, all 8 thick slices of that pizza, and the soda and now my belly is BIG and HARD!" I showed her in excitement, as I patted the fullness of my big stomach, sticking it out at her. 

"Your stomach hurt?" 

"Yes! Very bad! Look how far it's stickin' out!" I whined, sticking it out just a little farther. 

"Yeah, I know!" Mina replied, looking painfully at my round, ballooned gut, patting it. 

I bounced on the floor, while looking down, trying to show my girlfriend how stuffed I am. 

"Look!" I said. "It won't even jiggle." But my gigantic breasts did, about to jump out of my swimsuit, which is why I stopped before they had the chance to. 

"Can I feel your stomach?" she asked me, as she balled up her hand, almost in the form of a fist, and rubbing it on the side of my stomach. 

I puckered out my big lips and nodded that she could. Mina softly rubbed the round hardness of my gut with the back of her fingers in a vertical motion. 

"You look like you’re pregnant, 7 months pregnant!" she said sweetly. Mina did have a point, but I looked like more than 7 months. I looked like 9 months, or rather, WAY past my due date, but with a wide, deep navel. In fact, it felt and looked like it was a very big baby growing in me! I was that full of food! 

Come to think of it, I did think of myself as pregnant. That is, Mina impregnated me with all that bread and pizza!


----------

